
Colorize Old Photos with DeOldify - aliabd
https://www.gradio.app/hub/hub-deoldify
======
peterburkimsher
In 1937, my grandpa went on a cycling trip through Germany, Austria, and
Italy, then back to the UK.

My mum made a photo website about it, including links to some hotels that are
still operating.

[http://drmarionb.free.fr/1937CyclingTour/](http://drmarionb.free.fr/1937CyclingTour/)

Some of these photos look amazing when colourised using DeOldify, via
MyHeritage. I hope that my mum will update the page soon with the colourised
versions side by side!

------
aliabd
Built this interface using the Gradio[1] library. Forked the DeOldify[2] model
on github.

[1]: [https://github.com/gradio-app/gradio](https://github.com/gradio-
app/gradio) [2]:
[https://github.com/jantic/DeOldify](https://github.com/jantic/DeOldify)

~~~
DarthGhandi
Any chance of sorting out your landing page?

It's still hanging 12 hours after the original comments here.

------
etaioinshrdlu
It seems to have been met with the Hug of Death? (I'm seeing a 504 gateway
timeout)

Also, the first link on the DeOldify github page [1], runs much quicker than
30-40 seconds so something seems less than optimal about this implementation.

[1] [https://deepai.org/machine-learning-
model/colorizer](https://deepai.org/machine-learning-model/colorizer)

~~~
quicklime
I'm getting errors too, it does look like the site is down. Thanks for the
deepai.org link.

Running this on photos from yesterday's 1940s.nyc post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24152108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24152108))
is really fun!

------
kanobo
It's down. Not sure if this is the same, but there's this page to try DeOldify
online:
[https://www.myheritage.com/incolor](https://www.myheritage.com/incolor)

~~~
foxfired
oh that is so mean. They let you upload first, then they ask you to sign up to
see it. There goes one more fake email in their database.

~~~
kanobo
sorry, fwiw I would not have posted it if they required you to click on a
verify link in the email.

------
krmmalik
I clicked the link but keep being met with a blank screen? Maybe it's not
optimised for mobile?

~~~
hoistbypetard
I'm seeing the same on a 30" desktop screen... It sounds interesting, so I'm
bookmarking to look later.

~~~
mkarliner
Same here, Mojave and Chrome.

------
obilgic
Can someone merge this with [https://1940s.nyc/](https://1940s.nyc/) :)

------
davmar
i love the name "DeOldify"

